# the IKC Show in Chicago



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That sounds like a lot of fun. I'm sure it will be a great experience for you and Tito. I hope you bring you camera. Best of luck to you two.


----------



## geoff_rey (Aug 5, 2008)

Good luck out there!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Pics! We need pics of Tito!

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Now the whole reason that we're doing this is because the AKC just introduced the Amateur Owner Handler class, and at the IKC there's no entry fee for anyone entering that class, except the $3.50 AKC recording fee . So heck, it's basically free! Entered him in the puppy sweepstakes, too


I'm watching the amateur owner class as well - it replaces the novice class. I haven't really heard of it being used - so I'll be interested to see how things go for the winners of those classes. It's so new - until there are people coming out of that class with points I'm not sure how popular it is - even with the "free" entry. I don't have a good estimation how many owner-handlers (but not breeder-handlers) are out there showing their own dogs - or even want to show their own dogs. Most of the owner-handlers I know are also the breeders...It's a nice touch for that club to offer those classes for a huge discount though. Lucky you to be in an area where there are lots of opportunities for the new optional titling classes. I'd be really surprised if we saw many of the GO and GU classes offered on the east coast - seems like most clubs are taking advantage of the multiple trials instead.

Isn't Tito over 18 months? How are you entering him in sweeps?

Erica


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, I feel bad....my camera just plain sucks....and it seems the photos I take of him always make him look like about the ugliest representation of a golden you've ever seen....
I told the person grooming today I should have taken a before and after photo, and she said, well, just take an after photo and compare it to one of your photos of him. She almost fell over when I said the most recent photo I have of him is about 4 months old...maybe more?




Tahnee GR said:


> Pics! We need pics of Tito!
> 
> Good luck and have fun!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

theoretically you could get points out of the class, if your dog is good enough. But if you don't expect to get any points anyway, it's a grand class!
Just hypothetically speaking, I'd rather win the AOH class and then go in against the other males in a class of about 9 (?) instead of going into open with 24 other males. 
ALL the clubs here are scrambling to add the GN and GO classes in obedience. There are tons of them at the upcoming shows, now that it has become a titling class. I'm glad to see it, it's a perfect "in between" class for that LONG stretch where you're training for utility but don't want to keep showing in Open B until Christ comes again.
Yes, the Tito monster is going to be 23 months old at the show, but since it's a golden specialty they have an 18-24 month class in the puppy sweepstakes! He just makes the cut-off. I hear the sweeps entries are huge at this show.




MurphyTeller said:


> I'm watching the amateur owner class as well - it replaces the novice class. I haven't really heard of it being used - so I'll be interested to see how things go for the winners of those classes. It's so new - until there are people coming out of that class with points I'm not sure how popular it is - even with the "free" entry. I don't have a good estimation how many owner-handlers (but not breeder-handlers) are out there showing their own dogs - or even want to show their own dogs. Most of the owner-handlers I know are also the breeders...It's a nice touch for that club to offer those classes for a huge discount though. Lucky you to be in an area where there are lots of opportunities for the new optional titling classes. I'd be really surprised if we saw many of the GO and GU classes offered on the east coast - seems like most clubs are taking advantage of the multiple trials instead.
> 
> Isn't Tito over 18 months? How are you entering him in sweeps?
> 
> Erica


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Well hey! I've heard of this show! Isn't it like the biggest show in Chicago?? And HOLY SMOKES, you're doing quite a lot of entries! But best of luck to you guys! I bet the Obedience competition is quite tough down there! But good luck and HAVE FUN! 

(and don't feel bad...I havent been to a show since September of last year!) haha...I get a kick outta that! Don't worry we'll be back in the ring soon! =]


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

My daughter, megan, and duke are entered in that class as well! Be sure you find us and say hello!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> theoretically you could get points out of the class, if your dog is good enough. But if you don't expect to get any points anyway, it's a grand class!
> Just hypothetically speaking, I'd rather win the AOH class and then go in against the other males in a class of about 9 (?) instead of going into open with 24 other males.
> ALL the clubs here are scrambling to add the GN and GO classes in obedience. There are tons of them at the upcoming shows, now that it has become a titling class. I'm glad to see it, it's a perfect "in between" class for that LONG stretch where you're training for utility but don't want to keep showing in Open B until Christ comes again.
> Yes, the Tito monster is going to be 23 months old at the show, but since it's a golden specialty they have an 18-24 month class in the puppy sweepstakes! He just makes the cut-off. I hear the sweeps entries are huge at this show.


I knew it was a regular class - my point was that until there's a record of people using that class and leaving with winners dog I'm not sure that it'll be popular. Even the owner-handlers I've talked to about it will not enter that class - taking their chances in the open class.

Nice that they've added a sweeps class - I've never seen a 18-24 sweeps class before - not even at the national specialty 

Have a great couple of days at the dog show!

Erica


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

very cool! Is she entered on Sunday, too? That's the only day I'm there!



telsmith1 said:


> My daughter, megan, and duke are entered in that class as well! Be sure you find us and say hello!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, it's a huge show. It's by far the biggest in Chicago, and one of very few benched shows remaining. I'm looking forward to the vendors 



MaddieMagoo said:


> Well hey! I've heard of this show! Isn't it like the biggest show in Chicago?? And HOLY SMOKES, you're doing quite a lot of entries! But best of luck to you guys! I bet the Obedience competition is quite tough down there! But good luck and HAVE FUN!
> 
> (and don't feel bad...I havent been to a show since September of last year!) haha...I get a kick outta that! Don't worry we'll be back in the ring soon! =]


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info I'll be there. What day and time are you entered for so I can look for you? Best of luck to all!!!!!!!!

Debbie


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I hope that's the case...I don't really want to be in a class of 30 dogs :no:. 
I do know what you're saying, but I'm a terribly green novice handler with a novice dog who's almost 2 and has never been shown in AKC, so it's a great way to get him a little ring experience with less chance of totally humiliating myself! 
To be quite frank, I think the difference is that the owner-handlers that you've talked to have at least some expectation or hope of winning, whereas I know that my dog isn't ready to compete in open and probably not even in AKC. He's not fully developed, not fully coated, and too old for the puppy classes. He may never been ready to compete in open, but he sure isn't right now. I'm assessing my dog realistically. If the class hadn't been free, I wouldn't even have entered, because it would have been throwing money away.
I think the 18-24 sweeps class is awesome...an acknowledgement that goldens under 2 aren't fully developed!
Thanks for the good wishes.
Barb




MurphyTeller said:


> I knew it was a regular class - my point was that until there's a record of people using that class and leaving with winners dog I'm not sure that it'll be popular. Even the owner-handlers I've talked to about it will not enter that class - taking their chances in the open class.
> 
> Nice that they've added a sweeps class - I've never seen a 18-24 sweeps class before - not even at the national specialty
> 
> ...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Debbie,
We're only entered on Sunday, Feb. 22. I don't have the judging program yet, so I don't know what time the goldens are in the ring...
Barb




gil1075 said:


> Thanks for the info I'll be there. What day and time are you entered for so I can look for you? Best of luck to all!!!!!!!!
> 
> Debbie


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I hope that's the case...I don't really want to be in a class of 30 dogs :no:.
> I do know what you're saying, but I'm a terribly green novice handler with a novice dog who's almost 2 and has never been shown in AKC, so it's a great way to get him a little ring experience with less chance of totally humiliating myself!
> To be quite frank, I think the difference is that the owner-handlers that you've talked to have at least some expectation or hope of winning, whereas I know that my dog isn't ready to compete in open and probably not even in AKC. He's not fully developed, not fully coated, and too old for the puppy classes. He may never been ready to compete in open, but he sure isn't right now. I'm assessing my dog realistically. If the class hadn't been free, I wouldn't even have entered, because it would have been throwing money away.


Actually some of these folks have some nice competitive dogs -sometimes they weren't bred by them - or they have a couple of dogs/bitches entered, one in BBE and the other in open. There's interest in those classes from the fancy I've surveyed (informally) - but no one wants to be the first one in the pool. I'll be interested to see what you think was entered in that class for the Chicago show - are they competitive dogs that would have had a shot in open? Or are there a lot of dogs out there for some mileage and experience? If after the show you think those dogs would have been competitive in open, I'll be even more curious to hear how they did in the winners ring...

In my limited experience people have used the AmBred class for dogs that are out of the puppy classes - not ready for open - need some mileage/want to support entries at a show/etc. Will those types of dogs stay in AmBred? Will they move into AOH? Too soon to tell.

Erica


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

hotel4dogs said:


> very cool! Is she entered on Sunday, too? That's the only day I'm there!


She is entered both days as well as the sweeps.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm not sure the Chicago show will be a good gauge of who is interested in this class, because of the free entries. I think we have to wait until people have to pay the same for this class as for any other to see who is *really* interested in it. The IKC entry fee for all classes except AOH is $35, so it's not a cheap show. We might see a lot of dogs, like mine, as you said, that are out for the mileage and experience. And because of the free entry, we are likely to see some people entering AOH instead of bred-by, since breeders technically qualify as AOH. I know of 2 who are supposed to be entering AOH instead of bred-by just for that reason.
And, there are 3 people that I know of who are going to AOH instead of American bred, so yes, I think you'll see some of them moving over, too. So my best guess is that in this particular set of shows, we'll see the whole gamut of dogs.
It will, in any case, be interesting!




MurphyTeller said:


> Actually some of these folks have some nice competitive dogs -sometimes they weren't bred by them - or they have a couple of dogs/bitches entered, one in BBE and the other in open. There's interest in those classes from the fancy I've surveyed (informally) - but no one wants to be the first one in the pool. I'll be interested to see what you think was entered in that class for the Chicago show - are they competitive dogs that would have had a shot in open? Or are there a lot of dogs out there for some mileage and experience? If after the show you think those dogs would have been competitive in open, I'll be even more curious to hear how they did in the winners ring...
> 
> In my limited experience people have used the AmBred class for dogs that are out of the puppy classes - not ready for open - need some mileage/want to support entries at a show/etc. Will those types of dogs stay in AmBred? Will they move into AOH? Too soon to tell.
> 
> Erica


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm not sure the Chicago show will be a good gauge of who is interested in this class, because of the free entries. I think we have to wait until people have to pay the same for this class as for any other to see who is *really* interested in it. The IKC entry fee for all classes except AOH is $35, so it's not a cheap show. We might see a lot of dogs, like mine, as you said, that are out for the mileage and experience. And because of the free entry, we are likely to see some people entering AOH instead of bred-by, since breeders technically qualify as AOH. I know of 2 who are supposed to be entering AOH instead of bred-by just for that reason.
> And, there are 3 people that I know of who are going to AOH instead of American bred, so yes, I think you'll see some of them moving over, too. So my best guess is that in this particular set of shows, we'll see the whole gamut of dogs.
> It will, in any case, be interesting!


We entered the AOH instead of the puppy class...


----------

